# xfs: Für was braucht man den XFontserver xfs

## SvenFischer

Hallo Jungs,

braucht man auf einen Standard Desktop System den xfs, oder nur im Netzwerk, oder bei vnc?

Wie bekomme ich die ekelhaften Fehlermeldungen weg:

font KSC5601.1987-0 is lacking

.

.

..

----------

## SvenFischer

Vor lauter Frust über den uralten Font-Ordner habe ich ihn einfach gelöscht. Ein erneutes emerge xorger-server brachte mir leider keine neuen fonts. Welches Paket macht denn Sinn?

----------

## peanut

Hoffentlich ist es noch nicht zu spät für dich: 

```
emerge terminus-font intlfonts freefonts cronyx-fonts corefonts
```

Gefunden hab ich das hier aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XFS_and_Custom_Fonts

Gruß,

    Peanut

----------

## deejay

Bin mir grad nich ganz sicher, aber der fontserver wird glaube ich über die Useflags aktiviert. So war es zumindest mal.

Musst mal gucken wie das Useflag heisst, weiß es jetzt grad so aus dem Kopf nicht....

Gruß

deejay

----------

## toralf

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Bin mir grad nich ganz sicher, aber der fontserver wird glaube ich über die Useflags aktiviert. So war es zumindest mal.
> 
> Musst mal gucken wie das Useflag heisst, weiß es jetzt grad so aus dem Kopf nicht....
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 USE=font-server

----------

## deejay

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *deejay wrote:*   Bin mir grad nich ganz sicher, aber der fontserver wird glaube ich über die Useflags aktiviert. So war es zumindest mal.
> 
> Musst mal gucken wie das Useflag heisst, weiß es jetzt grad so aus dem Kopf nicht....
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Sieht gut aus  :Smile: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Also mein xorg 7.0 läuft perfekt, nachdem ich alle Fonts wie in der Anleitung installiert hatte.

Immernoch offen meine Frage: Für welchen Zweck installiert man den xfs?

----------

## Knieper

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> braucht man auf einen Standard Desktop System den xfs, oder nur im Netzwerk, oder bei vnc?
> 
> 

 

Auf einem normalen Desktopsystem braucht man den nicht. Bei vielen Schriften kann es wohl leichte Geschwindigkeitsvorteile geben, weil die Schriften dann aus dem RAM und nicht von Platte geholt werden. Ich halte es aber fuer ueberfluessig.

----------

## toralf

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Also mein xorg 7.0 läuft perfekt, nachdem ich alle Fonts wie in der Anleitung installiert hatte.
> 
> Immernoch offen meine Frage: Für welchen Zweck installiert man den xfs?

 Danmit man bei einem Update der Fonts und einem (Neu-)start von xfs automatisch alle fonts-Dateien generiert werden   :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Noch etwas: Die Texte in Flash-Animationen werden bei mir nur angezeigt, wenn der XFS installiert ist (er muss nicht mal gestartet sein)...

Das habe ich erst vor kurzem herausgefunden. Vorher hatte ich immer Probleme mit Schriften/Text in Flash-Animationen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Immernoch offen meine Frage: Für welchen Zweck installiert man den xfs?

 

Naja, den installiert man, wenn man einen Fontserver benötigt  :Laughing: 

Spass bei Seite. Anstatt z.b. eure teuer bezahlte, Corporate Identity Schrift auf jeden Rechner und jedes X-Terminal zu kopieren wird diese Schrift auf den Fontserver installiert. Die Clients werden dann so konfiguriert, dass Sie per default die Schriften des Fontservers nutzen und als Fallback die eigenen.

Wir haben hier z.B. Probleme mit Linux basierten X-Terminals welche von Solaris Maschinen die Displays holen sollen. Die "default" Schriften sind einfach nur "scheisse". Unser HP Server bietet aber genau die korrekten Schriften. Daher benutzt jedes Terminal den HP als Fontserver.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

